# Rides in Palm Springs



## tonybaloni

I am going to be spending the weekend in Palm Springs and wanted to get about a 2 hour workout while I am there. Does anyone familiar with the area have any suggestions for a ride of about 30 or 40 miles? I would prefer to not have to deal with a lot of traffic if that's possible. Thanks.


----------



## mtrider05

There looks to be a few good ones here that fit your criteria: http://www.mapmyride.com/search?txt...RatingMax=&lstRouteTypeID=&btnSearch=SEARCH+>


----------



## endo verendo

If you like climbing you should hit the PS Tramway Road.


----------



## Bob Ross

Same question as the OP (essentially) -- I'll be in the Palm Springs/Indio area for Thanksgiving week and looking for road rides from 30 - 80 miles -- so I'll definitely be checking out that MapMyRide link. Any other suggestions greatly appreciated.

Any cycle clubs in the area worth hooking up with?


----------



## El Literato Loco

Don't forget to factor in the wind; when heading north and/or west, especially north of the city toward the 10 freeway, the headwinds can be brutal, especially in the afternoons.

The wind also drives the sand pretty hard north of the city; make sure you've got good eye protection if you head out that way.

Also, the wind can push you and cars around a bit, so give yourself room. I've seen gusts push vehicles into the bike lane/shoulder. 

North of the city, there are couple bridges/overpasses that are under refit. The lanes narrow and the gradient puts you up high, right in the wind/sand. Keep an eye out and you'll be fine.

The tram road's awesome.


----------



## allison

I'd suggest riding out of town and through Mecca and up to Joshua Tree from somewhere off Washington in La Quinta.


----------



## rward325

This is a little jaunt we do every February with 3000 of our closest friends.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/24724345
<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/24724345'></iframe>


----------



## Cni2i

rward325 said:


> This is a little jaunt we do every February with 3000 of our closest friends.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/24724345
> <iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/24724345'></iframe>


Nice. When is the actual date that you guys ride?


----------



## rward325

The ride is the Tour de Palm Springs and is on the 12th of February this year. Very well supported ride and a lot of fun.


----------



## lesper4

Here you go http://www.cycleclub.com/rides.html


----------



## GetReal

rward325 said:


> This is a little jaunt we do every February with 3000 of our closest friends.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/24724345
> <iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/24724345'></iframe>


8 hours? Must be a tough century.


----------



## rward325

GetReal said:


> 8 hours? Must be a tough century.


We ride as a group and we wait for everyone every couple of rest stops. This takes time for the slower folks or people doing their first century. It is just what we do. The ride itself as you can see by the elevation isn't that tough. There is really only one hill, it lasts 21 miles at the start of the ride.


----------



## GetReal

rward325 said:


> We ride as a group and we wait for everyone every couple of rest stops. This takes time for the slower folks or people doing their first century. .


Cool!


----------



## lesper4

Its a good ride I think I did it under 7 hours as my friist century there. The hardest parts about the ride is the cold in the morning and the slight headwind about half way.


----------



## Cni2i

Sounds like a good time. Will definitely have this ride on my calendar of rides for 2011.


----------



## Bob Ross

lesper4 said:


> Here you go http://www.cycleclub.com/rides.html



Hey, thanks for that link, it proved to be very helpful. We did their 'Sunday B Recovery Ride" last Tuesday, got a nice ~55 mile loop in that gave us an idea of what the Indio/Palm Desert/Indian Wells/Rancho Machismo (or whatever it's called) area is like. Then Wednesday we did several hill repeats of Highway 74 from 111 up to the Art Smith Trailhead. Gorgeous roads, with nice wide well-marked bike lanes.


----------



## pastpob

Hello Palm Springs folks...i am going to be in the area starting this Sunday and staying until next Friday (24th). Can anyone tell me how far Cathedral City (we're staying at the Lawrence Welk Desert Oasis) is from the rides put on by the Cycle Club mentioned above? I am still debating whether to bring my bike with me on this trip...if I did, i'd want to ride from my hotel and do some decent rides from there so that my wife and kids could still have the car while i'm riding. Thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hollywood

pastpob said:


> Hello Palm Springs folks...i am going to be in the area starting this Sunday and staying until next Friday (24th). Can anyone tell me how far Cathedral City (we're staying at the Lawrence Welk Desert Oasis) is from the rides put on by the Cycle Club mentioned above? I am still debating whether to bring my bike with me on this trip...if I did, i'd want to ride from my hotel and do some decent rides from there so that my wife and kids could still have the car while i'm riding. Thoughts? Thanks in advance!


Looks like you're about 8 miles away from the park where they meet. You'll be on/near Hwy 111 which is the main drag. For solo rides just head east on 111 towards La Quinta. Maybe south on Washington and stop at the La Quinta Hotel & Spa for a patio drink? :thumbsup: 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...aring+at+portola+palm+desert,+ca&ie=UTF8&z=13


----------

